# problem with Imagemixer 3 se



## iowahawkfan (Oct 26, 2008)

First, sorry guys I am a complete rookie here. I am a football coach and we just purchased a new Canon HD recorder. I am busting it down on Imagemixer 3 se to convert it to be able to watch on a regular DVD player. For some reason it only does about 3/4 of a game and doesn't do the whole thing. I am short about 1/2 the 3rd quarter and all of the 4th. When I look on the main screen all the plays appear. Just when I burn the disk the whole game doesn't transfer over. Any ideas? I my world this is a very big deal and I am in a spot. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you sure your source files are not larger than the disc you are burning to? HD files are typically much larger than normal video files. A DVD-R is typically ~4GB.

Maybe your software is the issue. Handbrake for Mac and PC works quite well: http://handbrake.fr/?article=download. The documentation isn't half-bad either.


----------

